# Shi Xing Xiao



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2009)

> Shi Xing Xiao, Shaolin monk and Wugulun Student of Shi Dejian,
> died of cancer at a very young age of 36.1 October 2009 he
> left this planet and a big gap in the Wugulun sociëty.
> He was one of the few who led a school in Dengfeng.


 
http://www.shaolinwugulun.eu/

http://www.shaolinwugulun.eu/shixingxiao.html


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 2, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 4, 2009)

.


----------

